# Sea Horse // Mercurial Boost // Zapper // Phase II



## Cucurbitam0schata (Feb 20, 2020)

(photo links in titles of pedals, from my browser, the links look just like regular text!)

Sea Horse - I may try to tinker with the ticking. For whatever reason, my pedal's ticking is SO faint and quiet, might not be worth opening up things. Overall, the pedals is so fun, lots of options from a straighter sounding chorus to all out wacky.

Mercurial Boost - Great pedal, recommended intro (simply parts sourcing, few parts overall) for anyone who's getting into pedal building. I chose a difficult boxing method, in order to utilize a pre-drilled Tayda box. I will definitely drill my own box next time... Compare the standard 3-knob to the Mercurial Boost's 3-knob arrangement. I really like the ability to target the frequency and range.

Zapper - Lot of fun options with this one. Wild results when selecting different guitar pickups and knobbing around with pedal band/freq choices. Really fun when you go high freq on the pedal, and then use your bridge pickups (and vice versa). 

Phase II - Still figuring this pedal out and working the trim pots. For me, this pedal has a slight-but-not-huge volume drop when engaged. Overall, the effect is definitely there (of course had to play the Gilmore riff to confirm). Not sure if the volume drop needs (a) trim pot attention, (b) needs more drive in the signal path, by design, or (c) if I did something wrong. First up, working on the trim pots.

_Sidenote - what do you all think: is it better to link photos or to upload? I've done both, today my images were too big (although it's the same size as other photos...). I'm happy with whatever, if anyone else has some protips for that, I'm all ears. _


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 20, 2020)

Re: Phase II

The easiest way to set the trimmers is really to just sit in the dark and play with them, you’ll see and hear what they do. I was just playing around with mine last night. One adjusts the overall brightness of the LED and the other adjusts how it shifts from dark to light. You’ll see! 

Great builds by the way!


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Feb 20, 2020)

Sitting in the dark! Brilliant. Thanks! I was using my thumb for a bit...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 20, 2020)

Four Fine Pedals!  Cool graphics.  

The Phase II volume can be adjusted by increasing R27 & R31.  They both have to be the same value.  Try temp installing 10K for each.


----------



## Barry (Feb 20, 2020)

Great looking builds with creative graphics


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Feb 20, 2020)

See Chuck’s post about sea machine ticking


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Feb 24, 2020)

@Chuck D. Bones - due to your astute observations, I'm wondering if my INTENSITY and DEPTH knobs labeled correctly? Or are they swapped (int _should be _depth, and depth _should be _int)?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 24, 2020)

They're not labeled correctly, but I wouldn't worry about it.  One man's Depth is another man's Intensity. 
The latest rev of the Build Docs has the labeling correct.  The DEPTH control is on the lower left, it adjusts the modulation depth.  The INTENSITY control is on the lower right, it adjusts the mix of wet and dry signals.  Check out the Sea Machine manual on EQD's website.  N.B. _sometimes _PedalPCB rearranges the knob positions on the circuitboard compared to the original. They did not do that here, they just scrambled the labeling.


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Feb 24, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> One man's Depth is another man's Intensity.


Think that might have to be the title of your memoir, Chuck!


----------

